# Barking dogs



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

RANT

BARKING DOGS 24hrs

The bane of society - why can't people control their dogs or don't keep them.
Bloody things are a menace.

RANT OVER


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

ah yes, barking dogs 24 hours are also my "pet" hate. 
maybe they are strays? Maybe the owner has left for the whole day and the dog's kind of desperate?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

def not strays they are inside the Gardens. BOTH owners were in - I rang their intercoms and gave them some "advice"


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

Lanason said:


> RANT
> 
> BARKING DOGS 24hrs
> 
> ...


I sympathise with you....
One of the many things I was glad to leave behind in Sharm.....everybody there seems to have a dog and just leaves them to bark relentlessly. Although since the revolution there are more people in Alex that seem to have dogs now, more for security than just as pets, the only time we get to see them is when they are walked along the sea front. 
Haven't heard a dog bark for nearly 9 months now....bliss


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

*Barking Mad*



Lanason said:


> def not strays they are inside the Gardens. BOTH owners were in - I rang their intercoms and gave them some "advice"



I send my men around and make them an offer they can't refuse !!!


Eco Mariner.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Last week a friend was walking behind an expat who was walking her dog on the pavement of Road 9 when she let the dog do it's business and started to walk off until other expats started shouting.. Shame on you.. you wouldn't do that in any other country so why are you doing it here.

I would have paid a fiver to have seen her face lol


----------

